# Qué parlantes necesito????



## walterdos (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Resulta ser que me arme un stereo con una plaqueta de parlantes de pc, tiene un tda...., pero estoy usando los parlantes originales que vinieròn con el auto. No suenan fuerte, pero safan para escuchar. Lo que yo quiero es poner otros parlantes y algo más para mejorar el sonido, es decir no me importa tanto el volumen algo, sino, la calidad del sonido. Según los datos que encontre en la caja de los parlantes de pc, dice que tira en teoría hasta 230 watts P.M.P.O. Si me pueden ayudar, estaré agrdecido.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

P.M.P.O.=Potencia Medida Para el O**te.
No sé si eso aclara el tema sobre la denominación. Olvidate de ese número que no sirva para más que atrapar giles.

Seguramente tenés un TDA2288, que tiene muy poca potencia, no llega a los 2W si no me equivoco, con una calidad decente.
No sé con qué parlantes lo estés usando, pero si son sólo woofers la primera solución es conseguirte unos full range baratitos, que te van a dejar contento (podés canibalizar un TV roto para conseguirlos).

Mucho más que eso con los pocos datos que das no te puedo decir.

Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

Buen día.
Tratá de aportar algunos datos más, el número del TDA por ejemplo y una foto de los parlantes/bafles que estás usando, como para poder orientarte mejor.

Pero básicamente, es como te dice Cacho, no esperes obtener mucho... tal vez una pequeña mejora dependiendo de qué estás usando ahora.

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## walterdos (Dic 15, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> Buen día.
> Tratá de aportar algunos datos más, el número del TDA por ejemplo y una foto de los parlantes/bafles que estás usando, como para poder orientarte mejor.
> 
> Pero básicamente, es como te dice Cacho, no esperes obtener mucho... tal vez una pequeña mejora dependiendo de qué estás usando ahora.
> ...



Bueno amigos, voy a desarmar el auto y mirar que tiene, y ambién que tda es. Dicen que de algún televisor pueden servir los parlantes? Tenía un Hitachi de los viejos por ahí, que tenía dos parlantes al costado, la caja es de madera, ese capaz me sirve.



Cacho dijo:


> P.M.P.O.=Potencia Medida Para el O**te.
> No sé si eso aclara el tema sobre la denominación. Olvidate de ese número que no sirva para más que atrapar giles.
> 
> Seguramente tenés un TDA2288, que tiene muy poca potencia, no llega a los 2W si no me equivoco, con una calidad decente.
> ...



Mirá la plaquetita usa un TDA 2822. Los parlantes del auto, son los que vienen originales, los miré y no encuentro ningún valor por ninguna parte, sólo lo que parece ser un múmero de serie 7702892947  PROV 3078
IND. ARG. AHÍ VA UNA FOTO PARA QUE LO VEAN.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

El integrado no llega a los 2 Watt, como bien decía Cacho. Tal vez mejore un poco con unos parlantecitos que incluyan medios y agudos, pero no esperes magia. Tampoco sé cuánto querés/podés gastar.

Algunos ejemplos que me vienen a la mente:
Caros, pero suenan lindo, y además deberías agrandar el agujero (no creo que te convenga tanta plata y modificaciones, pero lo menciono)
http://www.dancis.com.ar/tienda/454,bravox-parlantes-6-tr-6-3-vias-40-watts-rms-excelentes.html

Algo baratito:
http://www.dancis.com.ar/tienda/373,juego-de-parlantes-soundxtreme-de-4-pulgadas-cono-rojo-ppi.html

Otro económico, más grande (*deberías fijarte si van de 4 o de 5,25 pulgadas en tu auto*):
http://www.dancis.com.ar/tienda/114,juego-de-parlantes-pyramid-5.25-120w-con-rejas.html

Estos me gustan más, son de mejor calidad que los bi o tri axiales (fijate el tamaño que podés poner, cuanto más grande, vas a tener mejores graves)
http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/index.php?cPath=48_54_30


Pero, vuelvo a insistir, no vas a obetener una gran diferencia, así que lo pensaría bien antes de ponerme a gastar plata....
Ahora bien, supongo que estás usando un reproductor de MP3 conectado a esa plaquetita... Si te animás, podés hacer un amplificadorcito con TDA2003 u otro que seguro encontrarás en el foro, por poquita plata (tal vez en torno a los 20 pesos o menos) y ahí la cosa cambiaría bastante... Ya con 8 o 15 Watts se pone más interesante.

Todo depende cuánto tiempo y dinero querés invertir, y qué importancia le das al audio en el auto.

Saludos y ojalá te resulten útiles las sugerencias, cuéntannos luego qué hiciste y cómo resultó 

Suerte!
Marcelo.


----------



## walterdos (Dic 15, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> El integrado no llega a los 2 Watt, como bien decía Cacho. Tal vez mejore un poco con unos parlantecitos que incluyan medios y agudos, pero no esperes magia. Tampoco sé cuánto querés/podés gastar.
> 
> Algunos ejemplos que me vienen a la mente:
> Caros, pero suenan lindo, y además deberías agrandar el agujero (no creo que te convenga tanta plata y modificaciones, pero lo menciono)
> ...



Si, estoy usando un mp3 conectado a la plaquita. Primero voy a ver si consigo algunos parlantes, o voy a probar haciendo un amplificador más grande. Tengo un stereo que no funciona más, por ahí veo que integrado tiene y si me sirve. Tenés algún esquema para hacer un ampli, sencillo??


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificadores/amp-10-w-tda2003.htm

Luego te busco algo mejor (fijate en el foro en la parte de Audio: Gran Señal)


----------

